# Local bikes.



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)

I 



we



nt



 o



ve



r 



to



 a



 g



uy



s 



ba



rn



 t



oday in Peoria. He’s selling a collection. Some guys were interested and seeing what all was over there. If you guys see anything let me know I can get you a price, pickup, ship. Whatever the case may be.  He’s only a phone call away and he said he will put whatever off to the side.  Nothing crazy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2018)

The one Western Flyer was so old, it had a wooden Tank! :eek:


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)

bricycle said:


> The one Western Flyer was so old, it had a wooden Tank! :eek:



I told him that tank will bring big bucks


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)

Forgot about the one I grabbed.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't see anything I'd haul home if he was giving it away. Boat anchors......... Oh, and I mean that in the nicest way!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 25, 2018)

I just stopped by. On that western flyer double springer, that is just a wood insert. Asking price was $150. I brought home the Eagle wood rimmed bike, the red ladies higgins, a ladies hornet with full tank, a jc higgins tanker, a deluxe monarch rear rack, and 13 headbadges.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 26, 2018)

Can you check a price on the men's Monark tank shipped to 13421. Is it only half a tank? Thanks, Kirk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> Can you check a price on the men's Monark tank shipped to 13421. Is it only half a tank? Thanks, Kirk





That is just a half tank Kirk. And I’m sure he would go 25-30


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 26, 2018)

I was wondering that. Ok thanks


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 26, 2018)

REDAIR13 said:


> I just stopped by. On that western flyer double springer, that is just a wood insert. Asking price was $150. I brought home the Eagle wood rimmed bike, the red ladies higgins, a ladies hornet with full tank, a jc higgins tanker, a deluxe monarch rear rack, and 13 headbadges.





Was the girls hornet green?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Was the girls hornet green?



Yes, it was the one he was using as yard art. The boys higgins was also yard art.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 26, 2018)

The Eagle After Light Cleaning


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 26, 2018)

1954 Schwinn Hornet. As found. I have not started on it yet.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I don't see anything I'd haul home if he was giving it away. Boat anchors......... Oh, and I mean that in the nicest way!



Good for you


----------



## Casual dreamer (Aug 11, 2018)

How much for the coppertone typhoon?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 11, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> How much for the coppertone typhoon?




I will ask him.  He’s on vacation for the moment.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2018)

REDAIR13 said:


> The Eagle After Light Cleaning
> 
> View attachment 843796
> 
> ...



Another pic of the bike on display in Greenville at the American Farm Heritage Show.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 14, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> How much for the coppertone typhoon?



If your interested in that coppertone still I’ll be going over there Friday. To pick a few up and try to sell for him. I can grab that one while I am there. Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't see any Corvette 5 speeds. :eek:


----------

